# Whippets ears



## foxesneverquit (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, my whippet is 10 weeks old and one ear has gone backwards and one seems to be drooped across his head? ... they don't look even anymore. Can anyone explain whats happening or whats going to happen to them.. normal ..abnormal?

cheers


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

foxesneverquit said:


> Hi, my whippet is 10 weeks old and one ear has gone backwards and one seems to be drooped across his head? ... they don't look even anymore. Can anyone explain whats happening or whats going to happen to them.. normal ..abnormal?
> 
> cheers


Is he not just growing and developing? Can he move them around when he is listening too you?


----------



## foxesneverquit (Oct 25, 2010)

yes when he runs off with a toy they set backwards pointing towards his neck both very equal, when hes listening from what I remember they perk upwards as if alert, it's when hes doing nothing they seem terribly wonky one sits differently to the other. Plus he has an undescended testicle, at 10 weeks this is normal but now my free KC insurance is over and I go onto PDSA, will this be classed as an ongoing problem not covered? 

cheers


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

foxesneverquit said:


> yes when he runs off with a toy they set backwards pointing towards his neck both very equal, when hes listening from what I remember they perk upwards as if alert, it's when hes doing nothing they seem terribly wonky one sits differently to the other. Plus he has an undescended testicle, at 10 weeks this is normal but now my free KC insurance is over and I go onto PDSA, will this be classed as an ongoing problem not covered?
> 
> cheers


His ears will sort out im sure.... They aren't causing him harm.. as for the udescended testicle I would prob say its ongoing.. But I am not a vet nor an insurance provider.. So its up to them..


----------



## foxesneverquit (Oct 25, 2010)

just found out the balls are not covered anyways,

Kennel Club insurance have the cheek to charge £31 a month for dog insurance that's more than my car!

I am sure his ears will droop over time.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Whippet pups have crazy ears they will settle in time. Once he has his adult teeth they normally settle down.

One of mine decided to do a very good impression of bull horns with his ears whilst in the ring at crufts one year. Instead of folding them back like normal he folded them forward so that he looked like he had a set of horns on his head. Everyone watching thought he was funny I didn't

At 10 weeks his other testicle could still drop. My italian greyhound only has 1 I'm not worried his sire didn't drop his second testicle untill he was 8 months old.

These are my twins Amber and Simba. Simba is carrying his ears as whippets normally do when alert. Amber has hers folded back against her head which is how whippets carry their ears quite often.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not quite a whippet, but my greyhounds ears stayed like that...

131 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr

but in most cases, they do end up normal! However I like her ears, makes her unique.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

teething will make the ears move in different directions. once he's finished teething they'll settle down.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

foxesneverquit said:


> Hi, my whippet is 10 weeks old and one ear has gone backwards and one seems to be drooped across his head? ... they don't look even anymore. Can anyone explain whats happening or whats going to happen to them.. normal ..abnormal?
> 
> cheers


It sounds cute and quirky if you ask me! Enjoy him for they way he is. :thumbup:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

My greyhound still has crazy ears


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

I want a dog with crazy ears!!! :lol:


----------

